# Trading with Steve Bellinger Pt 2



## ghost1066 (Feb 17, 2014)

Since someone went and told him I guess I might as well put up the second part of the trade. Couple of spots that bug me but oh well hope it isn't too bad. Part of the trade was these calls didn't really have to work they are for his collection but hopefully they will run. The good part is I get to have fun with the shapes.

3" Black Walnut and Holly slate over glass or will be when I put slate and glass in it. Matching walnut and holly striker.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 17, 2014)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Hope this wasn't to much of a pain in the butt for ya. Ether way they look great.


----------



## myingling (Feb 17, 2014)

another nice one ,,,whats up with the horn you make the tips


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 17, 2014)

Steve whatcha think about that striker? I decided to add a piece of the holly to the blank for the peg. I also added the center piece on the pot to match the sound holes. You can't tell but it has a trumpet end going inside the call. I made each layer of the pot the same thickness so the holly is exactly centered on the call.


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 17, 2014)

myingling said:


> another nice one ,,,whats up with the horn you make the tips



Thanks Mike. Yeah I take sets of scrub antlers cut the points off then replace them with wooden points. These are ERC bands then black walnut points all blended back to the shape of the rack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 17, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Steve whatcha think about that striker? I decided to add a piece of the holly to the blank for the peg. I also added the center piece on the pot to match the sound holes. You can't tell but it has a trumpet end going inside the call. I made each layer of the pot the same thickness so the holly is exactly centered on the call.


Tommy I thought you must of added the holly to the striker. And adding the holly to the center looks great to. Can't what to see these in real time. Thanks much for going beyond the call( pun intended)


----------

